# High phosphate levels but still have GSA



## Kevta (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi, 
So I started dosing this Macro mix from Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Blends and Tabs, Macro Mix aquariumfertilizer.com. Which have "Equal part mixture by weight of KNO3, KNO4, MgSO4 and MKP

Equal part mixture of potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, magnesium sulfate and mono potassium phosphate "

So this probably gives me whooping high in phosphate levels but somehow I still get green spot algae?

I do inject co2, the indicator shows green.

Should I buy ferts in separate?


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

How long have you been dosing that blend?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

How much PO4 are you adding?


----------



## Kevta (Apr 3, 2016)

fablau said:


> How long have you been dosing that blend?





Jeff5614 said:


> How much PO4 are you adding?


First I think I just mix it as the instruction says on the bag from aquariumfertilizer.com which was "60g to 500 ml. Dose 1-4 drops per gallon per day. Start with the lowest dose of 1 drop per gallon per day and stay with that dose for 2-3 weeks before deciding to increase the dose. Increase the dose based on the needs of your plants. There are 76 drops in a teaspoon" my tank is 20 gallon so according to them I should be dosing 20 - 80 drops ( 76 drops=5ml) but I been dosing like 10ml of this Macro mix and 10 ml of Plantex-mix 3 days a week like EI method for a month now. Plant do grow super quick but I see green spot algae like 2 days after cleaning. There were GSA when I did 20 drops in the beginning for like 2 weeks.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Kevta said:


> First I think I just mix it as the instruction says on the bag from aquariumfertilizer.com which was "60g to 500 ml. Dose 1-4 drops per gallon per day. Start with the lowest dose of 1 drop per gallon per day and stay with that dose for 2-3 weeks before deciding to increase the dose. Increase the dose based on the needs of your plants. There are 76 drops in a teaspoon" my tank is 20 gallon so according to them I should be dosing 20 - 80 drops ( 76 drops=5ml) but I been dosing like 10ml of this Macro mix and 10 ml of Plantex-mix 3 days a week like EI method for a month now. Plant do grow super quick but I see green spot algae like 2 days after cleaning. There were GSA when I did 20 drops in the beginning for like 2 weeks.




If I were you, I'd try to dose more Po4, just for a couple of weeks, and see what happens. If nothing changes, GSA might be cussed by something else...


----------



## Kevta (Apr 3, 2016)

fablau said:


> If I were you, I'd try to dose more Po4, just for a couple of weeks, and see what happens. If nothing changes, GSA might be cussed by something else...


Right, I think that probably the best way to test this. Thank you!


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Kevta said:


> Right, I think that probably the best way to test this. Thank you!




You are welcome! Let us know if makes any difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

unless you test it, you cant say theyre high.
i dose 2ppm phosphates every other day and they still dont build up.


----------



## Kevta (Apr 3, 2016)

fablau said:


> If I were you, I'd try to dose more Po4, just for a couple of weeks, and see what happens. If nothing changes, GSA might be cussed by something else...





dzega said:


> unless you test it, you cant say theyre high.
> i dose 2ppm phosphates every other day and they still dont build up.


I started dosing 2ppm every other day and I did not have to clean the glass this week :hihi::hihi:. I also ditched the old fertilizer and purchased all new fert separately and doing pps pro method now. I'm so happy I can finally get rid of GSA because I hate how they make all my glass equipment in the tank look so ugly. Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I also find that mixes are not good for my tanks. They may work for some tanks while not for others which seem to be the same. I find that adding nitrate in one tank with large fish will let it blow way high. I try to keep in mind that almost all the parts of tanks maintenance may be somewhat the same, we need to watch each tank and adapt the process as needed. One tank, high phosphate gets me BBA, while another does not. 
Just to keep us working, perhaps?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Are you sure you have green spot algae, or is it green dust algae. They are very different. Green spot algae, GSA, is small round spots, on the glass, which take a major effort to scrape off. Green dust algae, GDA, is a haze of light green on the glass, which easily wipes off with a paper towel or anything else. GDA typically comes right back in a day if you wipe it off so the wiped off algae stays in the water. For example, if you use a credit card to scrape it off into the water. GSA take longer to come back, usually several days.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Kevta said:


> I started dosing 2ppm every other day and I did not have to clean the glass this week :hihi::hihi:. I also ditched the old fertilizer and purchased all new fert separately and doing pps pro method now. I'm so happy I can finally get rid of GSA because I hate how they make all my glass equipment in the tank look so ugly. Thanks so much guys!!




You are very welcome! Glad it worked!



PlantedRich said:


> I also find that mixes are not good for my tanks. They may work for some tanks while not for others which seem to be the same. I find that adding nitrate in one tank with large fish will let it blow way high. I try to keep in mind that almost all the parts of tanks maintenance may be somewhat the same, we need to watch each tank and adapt the process as needed. One tank, high phosphate gets me BBA, while another does not.
> 
> Just to keep us working, perhaps?




It is very interesting to know that one of your tanks gets BBA if you have high phosphate... I'd like to learn more about that because it looks like I might have the same problem. What level of Po4 is giving you those issues? May I also ask what's your water GH and KH?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I use the macro /micro mix from aquariumfertilizer.com
Said to contain one equal part each of Potassium nitrate,Potassium sulfate,and magnesium Sulfate (No phosphate).
Micro portion of mix is CSM+B, and I have been under the impression that the lack of phosphate in the macro mix allows for the mixing of the micro 's which has Fe EDTA.
I use it in low tech at twice weekly rate and feeding fish provides enough phosphate from food's for my low to moderate light.
The fact that more phosphate has seemed to help ,might indicate to me that under higher light energy, and more demanding plant's and or large plant mass,that the lack of phosphate in macro/micro mix could present deficiency in PO4 ?


OOP'S !#^%* 
I see where the OP was Using macro mix NOT macro/micro mix.
If more PO4 brought desired result's,then maybe a bit more was all that was/is needed.


----------



## Kevta (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoppy said:


> Are you sure you have green spot algae, or is it green dust algae. They are very different. Green spot algae, GSA, is small round spots, on the glass, which take a major effort to scrape off. Green dust algae, GDA, is a haze of light green on the glass, which easily wipes off with a paper towel or anything else. GDA typically comes right back in a day if you wipe it off so the wiped off algae stays in the water. For example, if you use a credit card to scrape it off into the water. GSA take longer to come back, usually several days.


I'm sure it's Green spot algae. I been watching this one panel of the glass where I still left a patch of GSA and it's still there but there is no more new spot on the clean glass.



roadmaster said:


> I use the macro /micro mix from aquariumfertilizer.com
> Said to contain one equal part each of Potassium nitrate,Potassium sulfate,and magnesium Sulfate (No phosphate).
> Micro portion of mix is CSM+B, and I have been under the impression that the lack of phosphate in the macro mix allows for the mixing of the micro 's which has Fe EDTA.
> I use it in low tech at twice weekly rate and feeding fish provides enough phosphate from food's for my low to moderate light.
> ...


I think it's because I only have like 7 neon tetra in the tank and I feed them way less than I should. I did increased the co2 level just a little bit as well.


----------

